

Ask HN: In SF next week. Any tech offices I can visit? - chuhnk

Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;m in SF next and wondering if there&#x27;s any tech offices I can visitor or if anyone&#x27;s interested in meeting to chat over coffee? I was an SRE at a startup acquired by Google back in 2011 and currently work at Hailo as a platform engineer writing microservices in Go using distributed systems. It&#x27;s my first time in SF and I&#x27;m looking to see what the scene is like out there.<p>Cheers
======
BorisMelnik
This is a great idea! Hope this thread continues. I am out of Miami right now
and rarely get to see cool tech offices. Would love to get a list going of
tech offices that allow scheduled visits or quick tours.

------
MalcolmDiggs
The guys at Heap Analytics send out an open offer to visit their offices when
you sign up for their service. (As a P.S. in their welcome email). They're at
2nd and Bryant. Might be worth checking out.

------
oswalpalash
I'm coming for the GSoC reunion to SJ as well. Hopefully I can go to some
offices on this thread! +1 from me :)

------
nlstitch
Hi, Im visiting SV next week as well. (Im from The Netherlands). Could I join
you when you visit something :-)?

------
lstrope
Stop by the Trumaker HQ and get fitted while you're here.

www.trumaker.com

~~~
BorisMelnik
wow really cool product! I love custom shirts and would love to stop by
sometime. Bookmarked site.

